# Throw This Dog Product Out



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For training new puppies especially and even later in life, the less you use this product the better. I don't know a trainer that doesn't recommend getting rid of it for the most part. http://www.rewardingbehaviors.com/2009/10/02/throw-this-dog-product-away-today/


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

When I told my vet that I was hand-feeding my new puppy his kibble to build a strong bond and to train him, she warned me about making him too dependent on me.

Oh, did I mention she is now my ex-vet?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, that's the first thing my trainer said, throw out you dog bowls. I was like, but I just bought these! I gave up on the toys to feed, but I do put their treats in puzzles and play hide the treats game. They love running around the room searching for treats as I yell, go find it!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lsprick said:


> When I told my vet that I was hand-feeding my new puppy his kibble to build a strong bond and to train him, she warned me about making him too dependent on me.
> 
> Oh, did I mention she is now my ex-vet?


yeah I'd say your dog is dependent on you. He'd be dead without you. Boggles my mind. Stick to medicine please, if you don't know a thing about behavior. Don't blame you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Yes, that's the first thing my trainer said, throw out you dog bowls. I was like, but I just bought these! I gave up on the toys to feed, but I do put their treats in puzzles and play hide the treats game. They love running around the room searching for treats as I yell, go find it!!!


Good for you Linda. Trainers 1 Vets 0


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If I did any of these feeding games, like hide the kibble (which in my case is raw so ewwwww hiding around the house) poor Jasper would starve cause Cash is such a food hound. We do feed them less though at meal time and make them work for treats. But when Jasper was alone, and a finicky puppy, that is how we got him to eat anything. We had a pouch he had to figure out how to open.... He loved it. But then poor Jasper got a brother and these
Toys don't work unless I put then in different rooms. When puppy Cash first took Jaspers pouch, I will never forget the look on Jasper face! It was so human with despair.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

little more challenging with raw, but I do it with canned quite often. Improvise. Tie him up. LOL


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I find this encouraging. Lucky has taken to really preferring dinner out of his Kongs than the bowl or finding bits on the floor to eating out of his bowl. I've been thinking like what's the diff same food, but now it makes sense. And instead of feeling desperate making it interesting so he'll eat, I feel informed and right on. Thanks for this Dave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Alcibides said:


> I find this encouraging. Lucky has taken to really preferring dinner out of his Kongs than the bowl or finding bits on the floor to eating out of his bowl. I've been thinking like what's the diff same food, but now it makes sense. And instead of feeling desperate making it interesting so he'll eat, I feel informed and right on. Thanks for this Dave.


good stuff. The earlier this happens ,the better. Helps with things like bite inhibition, resource guarding and separation anxiety too.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> good stuff. The earlier this happens ,the better. Helps with things like bite inhibition, resource guarding and separation anxiety too.


well, he's eight months almost nine and things you list seem in good control, it's just been disappointing to see him disinterested in eating...and these novelty ideas (though I can't see hiding his food, we're deep in the woods and too many mice would be grateful), seem to do the trick. He's always happy when we leave to have two kongs to work on...must feel more accomplishment involved on his part.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I have started putting the majority of Quincy's meals in his Kong and he loves it! Our new trainer suggested this too. Also suggested to give him something when we leave him in his expen when we go out. That way it's something he looks forward to and he doesn't focus on our leaving him.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

At one time with my now 12 year old when she was an only dog I always had a full bowl of kibble for her out at all times but even back then home cooked for her served in a dish and hand fed her special foods. She's a very fussy eater, always has been. With the addition of further fur kids the 24 hour food dish disappeared and feeding some of their meals out of hand became a daily habit but I still feed them their late afternoon feeding out of a dish, one at a time in a separate room with the door closed because I like to keep track of how much they consume daily and this is their largest meal of the day. Plus this is wet food and hand feeding that has an "ick factor". The boy has a tendency to put weight on and he is the only one that has to work for his supper out of a large cube that he has to push, flip, move, before it dispenses his ration...he has to work for his supper.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

There was a tv program on how dogs came about.

Exactly how your article stated. Some packs of wolves would follow groups of humans feeding off thief 'garbage'. 

To protect their food source, some dogs would warn/defend humans if there was danger.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> There was a tv program on how dogs came about.
> 
> Exactly how your article stated. Some packs of wolves would follow groups of humans feeding off thief 'garbage'.
> 
> To protect their food source, some dogs would warn/defend humans if there was danger.


yeah Rocky, actually the domestic dog canis familiaris is a scavenger not a predator , even though the prey drive is still present, and in some more than others.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Interesting...do you think getting rid of food bowls will make some Havs less picky about eating?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beanie said:


> Interesting...do you think getting rid of food bowls will make some Havs less picky about eating?


yes, it certainly can help.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

another great article Dave. Thank you for continuing to share. I learn so much!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Whisky will not eat from a bowl, almost like she is scared. She will only eat her food on a carpet or off the floor, but she prefers a rug. Is this common with havs?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> For training new puppies especially and even later in life, the less you use this product the better. I don't know a trainer that doesn't recommend getting rid of it for the most part. http://www.rewardingbehaviors.com/2009/10/02/throw-this-dog-product-away-today/


Fabulous article Dave. Charley works for his food whethee its training or play but i never thought of the kibble hunt. Love the idea and will do it tomrow


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Susan0406 said:


> Whisky will not eat from a bowl, almost like she is scared. She will only eat her food on a carpet or off the floor, but she prefers a rug. Is this common with havs?


Ted takes his food elsewhere from his bowl too. I dont think he is scared of his bowl, I think he prefers to have it on a rug instead of standing on the tile floor. He also prefers to play and chew his bully stick on the rug too.


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

That's the strangest thing I ever heard!!!


----------

